# How to make a 'good' google sitemap?



## Akumos (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all

I've made a website and would like a template for a good sitemap to submit to google!

I get number 1 result if the domain is typed in exactly but otherwise, I'm out the top 100!! I'm looking to better that! Googles template foucuses on images and videos and I can't get my head around it. My pages are all text and relative to my business. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## freebie (Mar 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## Disparia (Apr 1, 2011)

A static, well-linked site probably won't benefit much from it as Google has already crawled your site and discovered your content. Though it wouldn't hurt it either.

Have you signed up your site on Google's Webmaster Tools? If not, that's where I'd start. Will help you see any problems their bots have had crawling your site, more info on sitemaps, etc.


----------



## Akumos (Apr 6, 2011)

Great resource! Thanks Jizzler!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2011)

the sitemap is just for google to find your pages

if all your pages are reachable via links using a javascript disabled browser you typically dont need a sitemap


----------



## Akumos (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 7, 2011)

Always submit a site map, it can not hurt.
Use Title and ALT tags on everything. Images/Links.
Submit you site to major search engines and directories
Content is KING! Keyword optimized copy is critical.
Yahoo/MSN/Google Local
Link Building
H1, H2 Tags around important keyword driven titles.
many others.

http://webmasterworld.com
http://searchenginewatch.com/


----------



## Akumos (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers ZenZimZ.........

Appreciate the help!


----------

